# Portable Jump Starter...



## Vitan (Jul 17, 2017)

Anyone have a recommendation for a jump starter? I've been hearing more and more about the super portable kind that could practically fit in your pocket. Do these actually work? Why would anyone go for something else if they could get the same thing the size of a wallet?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vitan said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a jump starter? I've been hearing more and more about the super portable kind that could practically fit in your pocket. Do these actually work? Why would anyone go for something else if they could get the same thing the size of a wallet?


Are you starting a moped ?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

I would just book uber to jump start my car, what a great idea


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah they work I keep a small one in my trunk that has an air pump too . I have used one the size of a cell phone that plugged into the cigarette lighter that worked on some cars and not on others


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

Mighty box


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Vitan said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a jump starter? I've been hearing more and more about the super portable kind that could practically fit in your pocket. Do these actually work? Why would anyone go for something else if they could get the same thing the size of a wallet?


I recommend carrying a jump starter, especially in the winter months. Like UberDezNutz I recommend carrying one in the car, although I'm not sure about the efficacy of the mini/micro-starters. I was always told that bigger&heavier = more effective. I recommend a Stanley 600, 700 or 1000 amp with air pump. For other choices google: amazon (or walmart) car jump starter
Of course, nothing beats having a good towing service as a backup. Many auto insurers offer this as an option, but you may need to wait an hour or so for arrival.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

I bought one that is not much bigger than my cell phone - and will charge my cell phone too. The biggest problem with it was that it was 6000mah, so you get maybe 1 shot at jump start and then some cell phone charge too.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

pacifico said:


> I would just book uber to jump start my car, what a great idea


I don't think the folks in the tow truck sector would be that gung-ho about uber squeezing their livelihood.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think the folks in the tow truck sector would be that gung-ho about uber squeezing their livelihood.


Nor the taxi drivers, but they are


----------



## IanK (Jul 19, 2017)

Jumper cables? Asking someone else with a car to jump you? Geesh... what is this 1917?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Powermax 700

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Powermax...Battery-Charger-and-Car-Jump-Starter/47311369


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Vitan said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a jump starter? I've been hearing more and more about the super portable kind that could practically fit in your pocket. Do these actually work? Why would anyone go for something else if they could get the same thing the size of a wallet?


1) $12 jumper cables
2) fuber paxapp



NoDay said:


> I bought one that is not much bigger than my cell phone - and will charge my cell phone too. The biggest problem with it was that it was 6000mah, so you get maybe 1 shot at jump start and then some cell phone charge too.


Lol what the???

What a joke...even my phone powerbank is 20Ah (20k mAh)


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 1) $12 jumper cables
> 2) fuber paxapp
> 
> Lol what the???
> ...


Yep. A bit silly. Would not have bought it if it were not for the half off discount I got


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Having successfully used both jumper cables and a portable jump-starter, I will say that each has pros and cons.

portable jump-starter pros: do not need a 2nd car. Great if you are in an isolated area or in a rush and do not have time to hunt down another driver willing to help you. Also, better if your car is blocked in on both sides without easy access to the battery. Often equipped with a strong light, USB ports, and an air pump to inflate tires.

jumper cables pros: unlimited use. never needs to be recharged.

roadside assistance: when the other two fail for any reason. Cons: need to wait between 30 and 90 minutes for service. Recurring monthly fee (generally reasonably small).
I prefer to have all 3 choices available and use them in the order given. Finally, if you have an alternator problem or bad battery then the car may die immediately after disconnected from an external power source unless it remains connected to a portable jump-starter.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/pocket-sized-jump-starters/


----------



## Cleverlinguist (Aug 2, 2017)

I picked up a Sola charger. After starting up two different cars and the readout showed all of 4% useage. 
Cables are fine, but you can whip this out and have it hooked faster than you can untangle the cables. Then, you can have it packed back up before you can get the cables rolled back up...and not need to clean your hands.
Want to buy a set of lightly used heavy-duty cables? Cheap!


----------



## Vitan (Jul 17, 2017)

Although many people think buying a jump starter isn't a big deal, the reality is quite different. There are some factors you need to pay attention to before buying a portable jump starter so that you can avoid any unpleasant surprises. Buying a portable battery isn't the same as purchasing a bottle of milk; there are a ton of variables and important elements included in the equation. Here are some of the things you should pay attention to before opting for a particular model.

*The power*
The most important thing you need to look for is the sheer power of the unit. Manufacturers usually include "cranking" and "peak" power values.

Peak amps refer to the highest current value the starter can burst out. For example, a product with 1000 amps of peak power will deliver a thousand amps in the initial burst. However, the value drops significantly with each try. As the current decays with each attempt, it loses consistency and starts using what is known as the cranking power.

As you might assume, the cranking power refers to the stable current which can be delivered if extended cranking of the engine is required. Therefore, the cranking power is usually the more accurate representative of a particular model's capabilities.

*Safety Protection*
As with any other product, the safety is one of the important factors to look for. However, because you're dealing with electricity, make sure that you opt for the safest model. The things you should pay attention to are:

Short circuit protection
Over-current protection
Overload protection
Over-voltage protection
Overcharge protection
As you can see, every feature has an "over" prefix. It means that these units are easy to overuse if they lack protection. However, the products that have these preventive mechanisms can be left unattended without them being dangerous for the environment, and most importantly - your car's battery.

*Auxiliary features*
Many units have some additional features such as an air compressor or a flashlight. If you want a 2-in-1 or even 3-in-1 unit, pay close attention to these additions. People who are often on the road usually need both illumination and an air compressor for deflated tires. You can't expect a professional service out of these additional options, but they are still enough to act as a first aid. Also, if you're looking for multiple charging ports for smart phones, tablets, and more, it's a good idea to check whether the unit you've chosen can charge other devices.


----------

